# My own special San Juan Express via Rio Grande Models UK



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, it's a shameless plug but it's nevertheless true! Most of the members here at MLS have seen my postings about my individual kit bashes of AMS coaches utilizing some really great kits from Rio Grande Models UK and some people have been asking to see pics of the entire train out on a run. Well, here they are! One small caveat: the Pagosa Springs #215 was designed to be utilized as a "jack of all trades" car to be utilized on a branch line. It was kind of a baggage/coach/caboose all-in-one car and as such, I didn't include it in this train. All cars are lighted with the exception of Baggage #126 and are powered by a battery in the boxcar. The engine, K-27 #463 is battery powered r/c with a separate battery in the tender. I have replaced the original AMS wheels with LGB ball bearing as they are the smoothest running and allow my engines to pull all of them without slippage. What Bachmann has failed to do and what AMS will _maybe_ do (sometime in the distant future), Rio Grand Models UK has done already; provided large scale enthusiasts with a means of completing a whole range of different cars and to do it at a skill level suitable for beginners but detailed enough to satisfy the "old timers!" I hope these pictures might inspire a couple of you that were thinking about trying a kit to go ahead and do it! Jonathan at Electric Steam Modelworks is the US distributor. Give him a call or check them out at one of the national shows coming up! To the pics:



















My Bachmann K-27 #463 leading the train:










Baggage #126 and Combine #259 (lettered for the D&RGW although it was really an RGS car!):










Here's a good close-up of #292 which has the old-style rounded windows:










From this angle you can get a good look at the bay window on Coach #306:










The train is getting difficult to photograph all in one shot:


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Steve! Did all lettering come with the kit?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nice Steve! Sure makes a beautiful train. THX for the pix. I'm really getting anxious to get my parts and finally finish #212!


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Steve, Combine 259 actually WAS a D&RG car early on in it's life.It was built as a D&RG Coach 269. It was acquired for $2135.00 in 1891 by the RGS, renumbered as 259. It was then turned into a baggage car, then into the combine as what you built. 

So I guess theoretically you DID do it right! It's just missing a few windows! 

You have done a great job on this consist. I am very appreciative of skills such as what you possess. 


Matt


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys! Great info on #259 Matt! Some of the kits come with decals included and some have to be ordered separately. The website has descriptions and pics of each kit with details of what it includes. If it doesn't come with them don't worry! Jonathan Bliese at Electric Steam Modelworks can get what you want (909) 613-9154. Here are some shots of the Pagosa train from the same day:










Note that there is one more window on the left side:










The Dulux Gold (Yellow) lettering really stands out in the shade:


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great looking train Steve!! 

Chris


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice. I especially like the third photo, with the train coming around the bend and heading across the trestle.


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice, very nice! 

Ed


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

steve those are really beautiful consists-and i really like your garden too


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Steve, thanks for the pictures. Good work!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a beautiful train, Steve. It will look super running at Marty's..


----------

